# meet Mr. Sniffles!!!



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

please welcome Mr. Sniffles!!! he is our new rescue. he is 4-5 (?.. yeah) years old and he was surrendered because his person developed an allergy.

he looks pretty healthy and he already tried biting me.  i am not sure that he has any teeth left, so the biting part didn't quite work out for him.

i will take/post pictures later, since i don't want to scare him even more.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Mr. Sniffles lol :lol: Can't wait to see pictures! Even if he is an old grump hehe


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

Cant wait to see how cute he is!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here you can see that he's blonde...
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1943.jpg

his home full of cute things:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_1945.jpg


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the PVC pipe that goes into the fish's mouth! Congrats on your new rescue!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

One very lucky Hedgie! Mr. Sniffles will be showered with love and caring.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the first thing he did was to check his wheel to make sure it works.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

he came with lots of cute things and a very nice heating pad. it looks like he was a well-loved hedgie.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Congratulations!! I'm so excited for you! I'm glad that he was loved before. He will absolutely be spoiled rotten now! No better way to spend his retirement years than being pampered & well fed.  

I can't wait to see more of him & learn about his personality.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

He looks like a cutie! I love those fish sacks too.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new rescue  I can't wait til he settles in and we can see more pics, you can't tell I'm greedy about pics can you :lol: 

He is in a great home and I know he will love the pampering he will get there


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Sniffy:
http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2001.jpg
(you see the litter on the cloth)

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2002.jpg
(Sniffy sniffing a pinch from Sweetie's meatball, yup)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He's adorable! Has alot of white quills, are his eyes black?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

He's adorable!!!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

I love him!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

LarryT said:


> He's adorable! Has alot of white quills, are his eyes black?


yes, they are dark... and his nose is dark. 

this is the setup he came with. we'll move him to a bigger cage w/Larry's wheel when he settles in a bit.

he is pretty active and would not go potty on his wheel.  he gets off the wheel and only then goes potty. he's eating and drinking just fine.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

He is just beautiful! More pictures, I say! :twisted:

But really, so glad he found you. Mr. Sniffles is going to be one happy little guy!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

still adjusting well. of course with his age it'll be an ongoing freakout.

he makes adorable little noises, which are his way of huffing i guess? they're halfway between chirping and baby monkey talk. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

ok, never mind about the 'his way of huffing' stuff--he huffs alright too.  

also, he has sharp toofers left. :lol: 

so Larry, what do you think his color is? he is definitely not pure white.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is gorgeous  Has he tried any of your mom's good cooking yet, I seen that he was sniffing the meatball and didn't know if he made the leap and tried some.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Hedgieonboard said:


> He is gorgeous  Has he tried any of your mom's good cooking yet, I seen that he was sniffing the meatball and didn't know if he made the leap and tried some.


he's excited about baby food so far.  such a baby..


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Not sure on his color just that he is amazing!  Was thinking a dark eyed white, maybe a chocolate high snowflake I dunno lol, some closeups would help get a better idea.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable and so lucky to have landed with you and your family.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

He is really cute!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

another picture: http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n181 ... G_2004.jpg

he does look eggshell white or something...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We get a good look at his cute little face! He's beautiful.


----------

